# What Awning To Replace On 23 Rs



## Techie (Jan 15, 2017)

I've been reading this form for a while now, and your comments convinced me to purchase my first camper an outback 23 RS.

Fortunately, the awning has patches in it And it looks horrible. I'd like to replace it and I've seen posts on here on how to do that But I'm not sure what awning to get, what size, or where. Do I need to get it from the company itself? Or are there other choices? I'm in Victoria, BC, Canada.

Thanks for your help


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you talking about just the fabric or the entire thing?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This thread may help you to decide whether to replace fabric or the whole awning mechanism: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19240&hl=%2Bawning+%2Bfabric+%2Breplacement

Any search engine will show you plenty of ideas on awnings and or fabric replacement ideas. I'm pretty sure my awning a Dometic. Search engine results for "dometic electric awning fabric replacement instructions" https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=dometic+electric+awning+fabric+replacement+instructions

Good luck!

Leigh


----------

